# Using Lightroom CC as an input for Lightroom Classic CC



## emesewe (Nov 19, 2018)

In Victoria's very interesting diagram relating to "Which version do I need"  it seems to indicate that one should use Lightroom CC as an input to Lightroom Classic CC.  Quoting from the diagram after selecting that Lightroom CC is not enough as follows:

"Workflow --Add your photos to Lightroom CC on WIndows, Mac, iOS or Android to get the originals to the cloud.  Designate one desktop computer to use Lightroom Classic and store your local archive of photos."

Now this is very interesting to me, but it seems to bypass the input dialog for Lightroom Classic CC and all of the features of it.  I don't see anywhere how one could proceed once adopting this workflow.

I would be very appreciative would comment and help me understand this recommended workflow.  I have purchased both of the books and don't see it there.  In fact I see, what I think is, contradictory recommendations as to workflow.  But I freely admit to being totally wrong and confused.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 20, 2018)

emesewe said:


> Now this is very interesting to me, but it seems to bypass the input dialog for Lightroom Classic CC and all of the features of it.  I don't see anywhere how one could proceed once adopting this workflow.


In the Preferences for Lightroom Classic, if you click the Lightroom Sync tab, there is a Location section. This applies some of the options of the Import dialog to the images downloaded into Lightroom Classic from Lightroom CC cloud storage.

There's an option called Specify Location for Lightroom CC Ecosystem's Images, and a Choose button that lets you pick the folder where you want to download the images. I have set this to the same destination folder that I use for the Import dialog box in Lightroom Classic.

There's a second option called Use Subfolders Formatted by Capture Date. I have set this to use the same date format that I use in the Import dialog box in Lightroom Classic.

By setting those two options, any images synced down from Lightroom CC cloud storage are filed into exactly the same folders as the images I import from my camera cards in Lightroom Classic. They merge perfectly into the same folder hierarchy.

Not everything is perfect, because many Import dialog box options are missing. For example, I rename my photos on import, but there's no rename option in the Lightroom Sync dialog. I had to set up a Smart Collection to filter for unconformed filenames, and every once in a while I go in there, Select All, and press F2 to rename them all using my standard import renaming preset.


----------



## emesewe (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you very much for your thoughtful reply!  I will give this a whirl


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 20, 2018)

emesewe said:


> In Victoria's very interesting diagram relating to "Which version do I need"  it seems to indicate that one should use Lightroom CC as an input to Lightroom Classic CC.  Quoting from the diagram after selecting that Lightroom CC is not enough as follows:
> 
> "Workflow --Add your photos to Lightroom CC on WIndows, Mac, iOS or Android to get the originals to the cloud.  Designate one desktop computer to use Lightroom Classic and store your local archive of photos."



Which of Victoria's books is that a quote from? Which page? 

Without seeing that, I suspect the information relates to the challenge (for those such as myself) of trying to upload *originals* to the cloud. LR Classic cannot do that, it can only upload Smart Previews, so in the context of uploading originals LR Classic's import process would be useless, and hence is "bypassed". Only by adding images to any of the LRCC apps would the originals be uploaded.

However, if one prefers the LR Classic import workflow, and is happy with only Smart Previews in the cloud, you can do that instead.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

You're both right. I think that quote is from the diagram on Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic - Which Do I Need? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Remi-dk (Dec 4, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Which of Victoria's books is that a quote from? Which page?
> 
> Without seeing that, I suspect the information relates to the challenge (for those such as myself) of trying to upload *originals* to the cloud. LR Classic cannot do that, it can only upload Smart Previews, so in the context of uploading originals LR Classic's import process would be useless, and hence is "bypassed". Only by adding images to any of the LRCC apps would the originals be uploaded.
> 
> However, if one prefers the LR Classic import workflow, and is happy with only Smart Previews in the cloud, you can do that instead.


If you do imports from LR Classic, because of the better import dialogue, then you can just sync the smart previews to CC via a Collection, then do an extra import of the same raw files in LR CC, then it merges nicely without duplicates.


----------

